# At how many weeks from LMP did you experience your miscarriage?



## Heather1

First of all, Congratulations to us! 

Second, at how many weeks did you have your M/C and any idea of the cause?

For me, 12 weeks and blighted ovum. You?


----------



## cacahuete

Hey! 
My first one I was 14 weeks, and my second one I was 6 weeks and 3 days, never given any reasons except nature! And sometimes this just happens. Horrible thing to here! 
Congrats to u! :) I hope you have a happy 9 months!


----------



## Amygdala

My mmc was discovered when I started bleeding at 11+6. Baby had stopped growing at 8+4, I wasn't ever told a reason. From my research I think that a genetic problem in the fetus is most likely at that stage but no tests were ever done. The next 4 weeks are going to be tough for us I think.


----------



## Clo

23 weeks, it was a partial molar pregnancy. x


----------



## Embo78

12 weeks. MMC. Baby grew his wings at 7 x


----------



## Starry Night

12 1/2 weeks. It was termed a "spontaneous abortion" but it's possible the baby had been dead for a little while as I had brown spotting for a few days leading up to the actual miscarriage and things had been feeling "off" for a week or so prior. No reason was given as the most recent ultrasound showed everything to be fine but an earlier ultrasound had shown a very slow heart beat and my hcg was always at the bottom of what was considered normal.

I'm reaching that milestone over the next two weeks so I'm crossing my fingers. This baby has always measured a very strong heart beat and the hcg has been much higher. It has also survived a sub-chroniac bleed where I passed huge clots and everything. It makes me think I'm carrying a survivor--my forever baby. :)


----------



## Heather1

Starry Night said:


> 12 1/2 weeks. It was termed a "spontaneous abortion" but it's possible the baby had been dead for a little while as I had brown spotting for a few days leading up to the actual miscarriage and things had been feeling "off" for a week or so prior. No reason was given as the most recent ultrasound showed everything to be fine but an earlier ultrasound had shown a very slow heart beat and my hcg was always at the bottom of what was considered normal.
> 
> I'm reaching that milestone over the next two weeks so I'm crossing my fingers. This baby has always measured a very strong heart beat and the hcg has been much higher. It has also survived a sub-chroniac bleed where I passed huge clots and everything. It makes me think I'm carrying a survivor--my forever baby. :)


Can you describe this "off" feeling? I am just curious and obviously feeling very cautious. Thanks!


----------



## SammieGrace

I had a MMC, the baby stopped growing at 8+6, but I didn't find out until 12 weeks for our scan. I had two earlier scans at 5+4, and 6+5 because of cramping/bleeding, but the scans showed that everything was ok. We did see a healthy heartbeat at 6+5, so while I know many people are reassured once they see a heartbeat, I feel that it's not really that comforting to me now because of what happened. I was really horrified to find that I had been carrying a dead baby for 3 weeks, that was very hard for me. As far as what went wrong, tests did not show any genetic defects, and the doctor described the cause as probably an error in the cell division process that was very unlikely to occur ever again. I think he was probably right, though I also know that I was very VERY stressed about the pregnancy and did not handle that stress well at all, so I am sure that didn't help matters that my anxiety level was sooo high. 

I haven't had any bleeding or problems so far and I am 5 weeks today. I won't pretend that I am not worried, I am! Hopefully this one goes smoothly. Right now I am more immediately concerned about how to hide my bloated tummy from my family during our tropical vacation. They did not take the news well last time and contributed a lot to my stress. I am sooo not ready to tell them at this point!


----------



## tinybutterfly

started bleeding at 8 weeks, but only 1.5 week later they could tell for sure it was ectopic.


----------



## Blondie007

I started spotting which never stopped. I was having scans up until they told me the baby had stopped growing - this was at about 8 weeks.

I never found out why it happened.

I also just had a feeling something wasnt quite right but its really difficult to explain

Good luck to everyone
xx


----------



## Rebaby

My first pregnancy ended in a miscarriage at just 5 weeks (we'd only known i was pregnant about 3 days before i started spotting, and then the following morning i was bleeding heavily :( )

My second pregnancy ended in a beautiful healthy baby boy born at 38 weeks and 1 day :cloud9:

My third pregnancy i felt something wasn't quite right early on. We had four early scans and HCG monitoring and the results from both were quite mixed- e.g. HCG levels rising but not doubling, scans showing growth but very minimal growth etc. That ended with me having an ERPC for a MMC on Wednesday at 9 weeks pregnant (although the pregnancy had not advanced to the point a 9 week pregnancy should iykwim) :(

We were told with both the miscarriages that the most likely cause would be some kind of genetic or chromosomal abnormality.


----------



## Starry Night

Heather1 said:


> Starry Night said:
> 
> 
> 12 1/2 weeks. It was termed a "spontaneous abortion" but it's possible the baby had been dead for a little while as I had brown spotting for a few days leading up to the actual miscarriage and things had been feeling "off" for a week or so prior. No reason was given as the most recent ultrasound showed everything to be fine but an earlier ultrasound had shown a very slow heart beat and my hcg was always at the bottom of what was considered normal.
> 
> I'm reaching that milestone over the next two weeks so I'm crossing my fingers. This baby has always measured a very strong heart beat and the hcg has been much higher. It has also survived a sub-chroniac bleed where I passed huge clots and everything. It makes me think I'm carrying a survivor--my forever baby. :)
> 
> 
> Can you describe this "off" feeling? I am just curious and obviously feeling very cautious. Thanks!Click to expand...

Not sure that I can. Everyone dismissed me as being paranoid. It was just a weird, vague feeling. It didn't help that I got in a car wreck at highway speeds a few days after my last ultrasound. I wasn't visibly hurt but after that I kept getting horrible cramps and pains in the pelvic area. The days leading up the miscarriage everything felt so heavy that every time I stood up I thought it would all fall out.


----------



## Pippin

I went for an early scan at 7 weeks, no hb, and then everyone finally accepted it died at 6 weeks at 9 weeks then I had an erpc. I only bleed a bit after the early scan as they think it dislodged some blood that was pooling. Otherwise I think I would have gone even longer and never have known.


----------



## dan-o

I've had two MC's to date (hoping that this 3rd pregnancy is the lucky one!)

MC 1 ~ March 2009 @ 12+4, it was a partial molar pregnancy (2 sperm got in one egg by mistake - triploidy)

MC 2 ~ July 2010 @ 5w, chemical pregnancy (never got past 1-2 on a digi)

xxx


----------



## susan36

hi , i had a mmc when for scan 21st june at 9 weeks couldnt find hearbeat , so i went home and mc on my own at home at just over 11 weeks .


----------



## babesx3

I found out my baby had died at a routine appointment where they found no HB... baby had died about 17 -18 weeks.. they found no reason at the post mortem..
i had no idea ANYTHING was wrong :(

This time i am just hoping everyday that the baby is still alive....


----------



## Robiloo

I have had 4 miscarriage...

My first was with an ex female partner, we used a donor.. I lost the baby very early on.. 4 weeks..had positives, then they disappeared and had a really heavy period and went to see my doctor who told me I'd had a miscarriage.

The second miscarriage was after I became pregnant via IVF... at about 10 weeks... it was quite painful as there were two embryos...

After the IVF the relationship ended and with a male partner I have also had two miscarriages...

One was at 6 weeks and the other at 8 weeks.. the same story... got cramps etc... and started bleeding. Had blood tests to confirm the levels lowering...

so wish me luck with my 5th pregnancy :)


----------



## Miss.Miffy

When I was about 8 weeks pregnant I started bleeding, was sent for an early scan and was told the baby was only measuring about 6 weeks. They advised me to come back 2 weeks later for another scan to see if it had grown. Inbetween the scans I had the miscarriage, they never gave me a reason only that it was nature and these things happen. I'm 23 weeks pregnant now and so happy but before every scan I get really apprehensive and worried, it took me so long to get over the miscarriage and I suffered with severe depression, I'm just worried something will go wrong again. It all seems to good to be true!


----------



## Pippin

ERPC at 9 weeks after two weeks and three scans showing baby hadn't grown since 6 weeks. Classed as mmc reason unknown but I'm sure it was genetics.


----------



## Sunshine31

My baby died at 9wks 4 days and we discovered shortly after at a private scan. We saw the heartbeat at 7 weeks but like many of you I felt something wasn't right although noone believed me. The month I got pregnant I ovulated very late - day 28 - and I'm convinced that may have been the reason.

I had the ERPC today - horrible day but at least it's now over and we can try to move on. Good luck to all of you who are pregnant again or trying again x


----------



## MrsWez

The first time I was 20 weeks when I lost my daughter to an incompetent cervix :angel:
The second time I was 10 weeks and my baby had passed at 8 weeks:angel:
The third time I was 4 weeks and 4 days :angel:
The fourth time I was 5 weeks :angel:
I am happy to say I think this may be my forever baby. :dust:


----------



## maisymoosmum

hi all im new here, my first mmc was 11+5 and my second was 9+3 no reason for it so will never know why it happened! happy to say i am now currently 17 weeks now so slightly starting to relax if you ever can x


----------



## pip7890

Hi

My first was a complete miscarriage at 8w3d in 1995. I'd stopped taking anti-depressants and come off the pill to TTC. I fell pregnant first cycle. The news didn't go down too well with the wider family and it was a very stressful time both during and after the pregnancy. I'd started to bleed and cramp in my 7th week, and was told by the hospital it was a threatened miscarriage. The scan showed a strong h/b and I was sent home. I miscarried that night.

Once all the stress in the family died down, we tried again and after only one period fell pregnant with my gorgeous son who is now 14 years old.

My third pregnancy ended this Christmas at 10w3d. I'd had a great pregnancy, with lots of strong symptoms. I'd been a Mirena user for 7 years and had the regular coil for the 7 years prior to that. LMP was 14 October, Mirena was removed 18 October, and I fell pregnant that cycle. Unfortunately I contracted swine flu in the run up to Christmas and started spotting Christmas Eve. I passed clots Christmas Day and an ultrasound on Boxing Day showed the baby had died. I elected for a natural miscarriage at home and passed my darling baby on Boxing Day night. I'm back to hospital on 4 January for a follow up ultrasound.

We're planning to TTC again once I've got my strength back from the flu and blood loss. However, given that the last 'normal' period I ever had was in March 1996 I've no idea what my cycle is or when I might ovulate. I may have to come back for some advice on that one!

Babydust to you all.

Pip x


----------



## Deniz

Spotting started when I was 10 weeks and my baby had passed at 6 weeks.


----------

